# favorite color senko style lures.....



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

ive had some pretty good days this year with watermelon seed and junebug... the lake i usually fish, white or silver seems to be popular for cranks and spinnerbaits but ive never really seen white senkos except for the strike king 3x finesse worms... walmart had a pack in pearl white so ima give those colors a try...

also ive noticed that hot colors for senkos isnt really a hot color for other plastics which i find kinda wierd but oh well 

so whats yer fav?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I do well with smoke, junebug, chocolate, and pearl with white flake. 4" pearl has been the hot bait this week.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

thats what im hopin for tomorrow for the tourny at hodgson.... thats the color of the strike kings i got today.... they call it "Pearl".... i got the Z-Too flukes in 3x form in a color called smoked shad and ive gotten some nice snaps from it and im hopin the "zero" as they are called are just as durable as those z-too's i have..... that 3x stuff can take a beating...... im very impressed.. you can stretch it out a mile lol


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

watermelon w/ black flake


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

My brother is anti senko, he only uses the zeros. I like them but they dont have a good flutter. Seems like the can go through hell and back, and the senkos break of you hook them wrong!
But!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The senkos flutter is well worth it.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I second the watermelon black flake


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I like watermelon and red flake as well as junebug .Black with blue flake gets a lot of casts too .


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I third the watermellon/black flake! Hands down this color works in all conditions!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I also got 2 new favorites, rootbeer with red/green flake and cinnamon with no flake.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

due to all the positive comments about the watermelon with black flake i went out and bought a pack of that color senkos!lol Now i am wondering what hook is good to use with senkos for wacky worm set up or does any hook work fine?


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Be one with the fish! said:


> due to all the positive comments about the watermelon with black flake i went out and bought a pack of that color senkos!lol Now i am wondering what hook is good to use with senkos for wacky worm set up or does any hook work fine?


i like 3/0 or 4/0.....


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I use the Gamakatsu 1/0 EWG for the 4 inch senko.


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

Definately have to say caught more fish on watermelon red and watermelon chartreuse magic stik's and big stiks case plastics. Usually a 2/O-3/O hook! Kelly


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

I have had my best luck with a senko copy from bearpaws called hippy stick, the 5" version. My color of choice is nightcrawler with gold and black flake. Cant keep the bass off them.

Later
Brian


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

depends on conditions.... when it is sunny out I tend to have the watermelon with red flake, when it is cloudy I have a green pumpkin on!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

watermelon seed seems to be good for me in the sun


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

when I fish them I use the tiki sticks. They were on sale last year for a buck at wally world and I got 3 packs. I think the color is sweet potato pie. Its got diagonal lines/swirls of red, brown, orange, black and maybe yellow I can't remember. That's all I got thats senko style so thats all I fish. I've caught fish on them. I need to get some of the small rubber bands for wacky style rigging so they last longer. I think Zoom makes them but I'm not sure.


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

my favorite style is a 1/0 gamakasu with a 5" carolina pumkin charteuse


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I hate using senkos wacky style....
Texas style only, catches bigger and more fish and hangs up in the weeds less.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

watermellon redflake!! I use the 4" yum dingers on a 3/0 red hook. I swear this bait is magic!!! Has really turned bad days into good days. The red hook seems to really make a difference, for me anyway.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

hey liquid,

when I use them weightless wacky its mostly in the river in 2-4 feet of water. The current wiggles the wacky rigged worms nicely. Sometimes I'll use 1/16 or 1/8 jighead which makes feeling the bite easier (and it casts further and sinks faster).


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sonic,

How did you like the Strike King version? I thought that they looked okay in the water...but they seemed darn near impossible to get rigged up properly. 

I'm with Liquid as far as the wacky rigging...I'm not a huge fan. I will keep some Senko's with busted heads in the bag though...saves you $5-$6 a pop for wacky rigging.

I'm a huge fan of Yum Dingers...4 and 5 inch. All of the colors mentioned...and especially the white/blue fleck with the original Senkos


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

young-gun21 said:


> Sonic,
> 
> How did you like the Strike King version? I thought that they looked okay in the water...but they seemed darn near impossible to get rigged up properly.
> 
> ...



ilike the stretch ability of it but i havent had a real good chance to try it out... i took it out one day for about an hour but that was the morning after a storm had rolled across the lake overnight so everything was spooked into hiding that day and it was still real cloudy and gloomy and drizzling that day too so i wouldnt call that a definitive test because i wasnt out there very long


today i picked up 2 more packs of dingers. i picked up a pack of the watermelon seed which ive had good luck with and i picked up a pack of those Forked Dingers which arent even on yums website.... they have a orked tail dinger on their site which has a tail like the Strike King Z-Too.. the ones i picked up have a tail on them like a fish... i was curious and figured id try them out.. they are watermelon seed too


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well we had our limit by 8 am at a bass tourny today, all on senkos. The bite shut off right after that though.....


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

what tourny did you guys fish?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

MWS-Mid Buckeye Circuit


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

would be nice to know why the bite sometimes just stops.

good job on getting them when they were biting


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well we got them in the early morning, I think they tucked out to deeper water and deeper weed beds during the heat of the day, depth finder said it was 92 outside today. Ouch


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I throw a custom colored Uncle Sinko that my sponsor MMiB pours for me. It's kind of a sweet potato/green with red flake mix. I also have him pour them with varying firmness, for different uses. He takes great care of me, no doubt.

But I love to throw them, it's my #1 go to bait.


WAR


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

WarEagle said:


> I throw a custom colored Uncle Sinko that my sponsor MMiB pours for me. It's kind of a sweet potato/green with red flake mix. He takes great care of me, no doubt.
> 
> But I love to throw them, it's my #1 go to bait.
> 
> ...


"Im not only the spokesman i'm also a client" sorry i could not resist


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

ok you all talked me into it...im not a plastic fisherman usually...iv got some grubs and purple worms but i usually sick to live or hard baits, i'v always done well that way but today i went out and bought $40 worth of senkos and some other plastics and some rigging material to give her a go...i headed to aep this weekend to practice this new to me form of fishing any tips would be great


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I use tricksticks.com tricksticks. usually 4 or 5 in texas rigged both weighted and un weighted. they work wonders for me. I like the watermelon red flake, watermelon, and black and blue for clear waters. for murkier waters and around rocks i perfer the orange craw swirl,junebug,or watermelon chartruese laminate. for schooling bass bustin shad there are none better than chartruese pepper, or pearl silver!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

In Canada, I caught fish on Junebug Tricksticks and Watermelon seed. I have had good luck with a bunch of colors. With those types of baits, I don't think it really matters what color, fish will hit it.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Junebug and chartruese shad are what have been killing for me.


----------

